# Full Tower or Mid Tower?



## skifish

Which do you prefer a full tower or mid tower. Im building a new system, and i do plan on keeping the case i buy for a longg time. Like 4 years. Need to know mid tower or full tower


----------



## Aastii

skifish said:


> Which do you prefer a full tower or mid tower. Im building a new system, and i do plan on keeping the case i buy for a longg time. Like 4 years. Need to know mid tower or full tower



I would take full tower every time if you have the money, however you have to remember full towers are a hell of a lot bigger, so you have to think if it really would be the best choice to have such a massive case taking up that much room.

Also, a decent mid-ATX case will always be better than a cheap full tower case, even though the full tower offers more room. The mid-ATX case will have, as standard, better cooling and more features


----------



## jamesd1981

depends on your needs unless you plan on have alot of drives etc than a full tower would be pointless, a mid tower should hold 3-4 dvd drives and 4-5 hard drives not many people have more than that in at the same time.


----------



## mihir

Completely depends on your budget and choice.If you want an airy and huge case which will 100% futureproof then a full-tower is the way to go and plus you have the budget.
Or if you want something not so big but also not very compact and dont have enough budget then a mid-tower.

As Aasti said better to have a good quality midtower like the HAF922 than a crappy FullTower


----------



## cabinfever1977

I just got a hec blitz mid tower and its huge and holds a dozen drives which i dont have and it also holds a half dozen fans which i dont need, so this size is plenty big for many projects. The full tower must be huge and tall and probally only needed for those large projects with extra water cooling and if you have more than a dozen drives.


----------



## Aastii

cabinfever1977 said:


> I just got a hec blitz mid tower and its huge and holds a dozen drives which i dont have and it also holds a half dozen fans which i dont need, so this size is plenty big for many projects. The full tower must be huge and tall and probally only needed for those large projects with extra water cooling and if you have more than a dozen drives.



HEX Blitz has 8 drive slots, not 12, and holds up to 4 fans, not 6. Also, like most midATX cases, it can only hold up to 10.5" (I think) graphics cards, so your very high end and multi-GPU cards won't be fitting. You look at a full tower case:

http://i1015.photobucket.com/albums/af271/aastii/IMG_6423.jpg

That is mine with a GTX260 in it, which is 10.5". That would just about fit in your case, as you can see, in my full tower Corsair 700D, there is still a good 5" at the end, so full tower cases also help with larger components


----------



## cabinfever1977

its actually 5 fans,2 top/1 rear/1 front/1 bottom, not counting 1 video card/ 1 cpu cooler and 1 powersupple.

You have a very nice case.


----------



## lockstar

I have always prefered mid towers


----------



## voyagerfan99

There are some mid-towers that are quite large (like my Lancool PC-K62) and those are what I go for. I don't really see a need for a full tower myself.


----------



## byte80

skifish said:


> Which do you prefer a full tower or mid tower. Im building a new system, and i do plan on keeping the case i buy for a longg time. Like 4 years. Need to know mid tower or full tower



Before chosing a new case, please pay attention for your current cooling and VGA size, commonly many peoples are found some trouble with the size fit between case and those thing above.

CM 922 is the best mid case category for me, big size and reachable prise


----------



## Aastii

byte80 said:


> Before chosing a new case, please pay attention for your current cooling and VGA size, commonly many peoples are found some trouble with the size fit between case and those thing above.
> 
> CM 922 is the best mid case category for me, big size and reachable prise



But a CM 690 II has more features and better cable management, internally is slightly larger, and prise wise, they are both very similar


----------



## BurningSkyline

Aastii said:


> But a CM 690 II has more features and better cable management, internally is slightly larger, and prise wise, they are both very similar



Better looking as well. At least in my opinion.


----------

